

Google voice search available on iPhone now  - socratees
http://searchengineland.com/google-voice-search-iphone-15476.php

======
bjtitus
I'm tired of this. People have been "reporting" that this has already happened
(or is going to happen in the near future/Friday night). Unfortunately, no
update has come and no official Google Announcement has arrived. It looks like
somebody got bad information and everyone in the blogosphere jumped on it.

------
zeedotme
rubbish, it's not available now at all.

